# Instalando en virtualbox (solucionado)

## oitaven

Hola de nuevo muchachos.

 Antes de nada comentar que conseguí instalar el sistema base de gentoo en un viejo PC.    :Smile:    No ha sido una instalación exenta de problemas y, la verdad, tampoco ha quedado perfecto. Posiblemente porque me empeñé en configurar el kernel a mano. Algo quedaría mal. En fin, como ese viejo PC hacía tanto ruido que no me oía los pensamientos decidí, para seguir practicando, instalar en virtualbox y tengo algunas dudas.

 Al configurar la máquina activé la casilla de la aceleración AMD-V para usar dos cores. Pero al arrancar la maquina me salió esto:

[img]http://es.zimagez.com/miniature/amd-vdisa.png[/img]

con lo que la máquina virtual solo tiene un núcleo y la real dos. ¿eso supondrá algún problema?

 Otra duda es que tengo este procesador:

[img]http://es.zimagez.com/avatar/proccpuinfo.png[/img]

¿Debo instalar la versión de AMD64 o x86?

¿Que pongo en CFLAGS="-march=¿¿?? -O2 -pipe" ?

Gracias

----------

## pelelademadera

a la 1º pregunta.

tenes desactivada la virtualizacion en el bios de la notebook.

problemas, ninguno, solo que de la otra manera podes compartir mas nucleos para tener mas hilos, y asi compilar mas rapido.

a la 2º pregunta:

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Safe_Cflags/AMD#Turion64_.2F_X2_.2F_Ultra

32bits *Quote:*   

> CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"
> 
> CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -msse3 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"
> 
> CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

 

64bits *Quote:*   

> CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"
> 
> CFLAGS="-march=k8 -msse3 -O2 -pipe"
> 
> CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

 

la que vos quieras usar, 32 bits suele estar bien si tenes menos de 4 gb de ram, en tu caso, si le asignas menos de 4 gb de ram a la maquina virtual.

saludos

----------

## oitaven

Gracias pelelademadera.(Espero haberlo escrito bien  :Very Happy:  ) Hay tanta información que a veces es difícil encontrar lo que se necesita.

----------

